# How do you tune your 5-string bass if using 6-string guitars?



## ToniS (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

just wanted to know how people handled this situation. For example, if the guitars are in drop C tuning (6-string), do you tune the B-string on the bass to C and go from there or do you tune the bass like the guitar (tune the E-string to C, A-string to G etc.)


----------



## SD83 (Jul 15, 2010)

I tuned the B-string to C as the guitarists in my band tune their 6-strings down to C, no big deal as I just had to tune every string one semitone up & I really liked the increase in tention.
If you tune the E-string to C (and if I understand you correctly)... I tried that for a while, you will need thick strings. A .135 string tuned down to G is just a floppy mess... on a 34'' bass at least.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 15, 2010)

For drop C, I'd definitely tune the low string up to C. Infact for anything lower than D, I mimmick the tuning an octave down across the board - for E, Eb and D I go for B, Bb and A..

.. Though it entirely depends on what kinda music. When I play drop C stuff I'm playing Chimaira and Killswitch type stuff. If it was more doomy, I'd maybe tune down to the G.. It's dependant on many factors though


----------



## etcetera (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess it would depend on the music, but I usually find it easiest to use a classical guitar capo on the first fret... Or try to convince my guitarists to tune to B!


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 15, 2010)

Just started playing my five-string in a band that tunes to C# standard with sixes. I just go G# C# F# B E. I have to practically use an airship's mooring cable for the G#, but it lets me get the ridiculous lows in to some sections and I don't have to figure out new shapes for a new tuning.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 15, 2010)

If the band were playing in C I would probably go up a half step to match. I like having high enough tension so that would pretty nice to play on without being too high.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jul 15, 2010)

Tuning a standard B set to standard C will work okay.

Tuning a standard B set to drop C isn't going to work well.


----------



## Våd Hamster (Jul 17, 2010)

My band is in drop C, so I just tune CEADGC- it's easier to keep track of scales that way.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jul 18, 2010)

Playing with guitars in D, I tune standard BEADG. I don't like detuning- just confuses me when I play with others (or try and communicate with the keys player).


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jul 27, 2010)

knuckle_head said:


> Tuning a standard B set to drop C isn't going to work well.



Well I actually just got in touch with a band that plays in drop C. I tuned my B set up to drop C and the tension isn't the most comforting, then again, I'm on a 35" scale too. I'm going to find some different string gauges though. I can't see where switching the gauges and making some adjustments wouldn't work.
I'd rather have 4 higher strings rather than an unusable low G string.


----------

